
Test That Startup Idea You Have in Just 24 Hours - yazinsai
http://validate.tech/
======
yazinsai
Maker here. Validate was born after my frustration with building a product for
months and months, only to have the market ignore it blissfully.

Never again!

Check it out, and if you have any questions about "Validate" at all, please
let me know!

~~~
ghughes
Interesting idea, but your own landing page is very text-heavy and doesn't
have any screenshots of your landing page builder. A free trial or demo would
be even better. There's no way I'd sign up for a $49/mo plan without a clear
idea of what I'm buying.

~~~
yazinsai
Thanks for the feedback. Fortunately, the rework shouldn't take long when it's
drag-and-drop.

------
cranjice
So then is this startup idea testing itself?

~~~
yazinsai
That would only be fitting.

